# subwoofer woohs



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok,i have two clarion d class 1000watt amp to push two 10 inch subs. i have baked 5 subs so far { one i seperated the cone vioce coil assembly?} but all had a smokey death. i'm try too deside between pioneer spl subs run too of the ten or the 15 inch spl 5000w. any ideas would be helpful


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 6 2005, 03:33 PM
> *ok,i have two clarion d class 1000watt amp to push two 10 inch subs. i have baked 5 subs so far { one i seperated the cone vioce coil assembly?} but all had a smokey death. i'm try too deside between pioneer spl subs run too of the ten or the 15 inch spl 5000w. any ideas would be helpful
> [snapback]2962660[/snapback]​*


You could start by not clipping the hell out of the amps. NO sub will survive the reason the others died.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 6 2005, 06:53 PM
> *You could start by not clipping the hell out of the amps.  NO sub will survive the reason the others died.
> [snapback]2963913[/snapback]​*


it starts to smoke the voice coil at half volume


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Volume has nothing to do with (or atleast not the big issue).... turn down your gains


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 7 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Volume has nothing to do with (or atleast not the big issue).... turn down your gains
> [snapback]2967136[/snapback]​*


gains are down
i just want some info 
i probly going to get some sort of spl sub or something?
but i'm not sure what to get audio bann,fusion,jl w7 or pioneer spl


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 11:57 AM
> *i probly going to get some sort of spl sub or something?
> but i'm not sure what to get audio bann,fusion,jl w7 or pioneer spl
> [snapback]2967510[/snapback]​*


None of which are "SPL subs"...


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

If your gains are tooo low and your you incresin the volume then thats starving the woofer of power which will blow them....

But sounds like your not running the right type of subs for the power. Also your box makes a difference. If its ported then it coudl be forcing the sub to move non-linear thus seperating the cone or doing in the spider etc. There is alot of variables when u get into high power.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 7 2005, 01:21 PM
> *If your gains are tooo low and your you incresin the volume then thats starving the woofer of power which will blow them....
> 
> But sounds like your not running the right type of subs for the power. Also your box makes a difference. If its ported then it coudl be forcing the sub to move non-linear thus seperating the cone or doing in the spider etc. There is alot of variables when u get into high power.
> [snapback]2968204[/snapback]​*


i know i need to find some that can handle 1000w @ 2 ohms rms
or i going too have to change to a wall of speakers to handle the jucie


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 10:19 AM
> *None of which are "SPL subs"...
> [snapback]2967605[/snapback]​*











that's not a SPL sub?

last i checked it set a world record in 2003's dB drag finals. 173.3 dB.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 7 2005, 01:43 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hehe thats the one i thinking of getting 320 oz beast
what do you think?


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 06:19 PM
> *None of which are "SPL subs"...
> [snapback]2967605[/snapback]​*


*Seriously...not an spl sub?*

You either missed some info somewhere, or didn't mean what you said...

I don't kow what you're thinking  :dunno: 


*sativa:*I had two of those, I sold one because they were too loud (and heavy). I ran ORION 2400watt amps (2003-2004model [not sure]) 

I don't know much about the Clarion amps, but a 1000 watts may not be enough.

*Those subs aren't available in 15"s, only 12"s*


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 7 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Seriously...not an spl sub?
> 
> You either missed some info somewhere, or didn't mean what you said...
> ...


thanks, i would have to run 1 off my two amps to push 2000w 
and loud is what i'm going for
ya i was misstaken about it beening a 15 {i was thinking off the MTX RFL}


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 7 2005, 02:43 PM
> *last i checked it set a world record in 2003's dB drag finals. 173.3 dB.
> [snapback]2968290[/snapback]​*


And how many of those did it have?  
You put a mass number of any sub in a $200,000 dollar SPL vehicle and feed them enough power, it will be loud...


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

You might wanna consider selling the amps you have. Because if one amp runs 1000w at 2ohms and you connect both of them together to get 2000w, more than likely the amp is supposed to be running at 4ohms. The Premier is a 2 or 8ohm sub.

Know any1 who wants your amps?


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 02:39 PM
> *And how many of those did it have?
> You put a mass number of any sub in a $200,000 dollar SPL vehicle and feed them enough power, it will be loud...
> [snapback]2968571[/snapback]​*


it had 9 12"TS-w5000spl sub in a ford f250


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 7 2005, 02:41 PM
> *You might wanna consider selling the amps you have.  Because if one amp runs 1000w at 2ohms and you connect both of them together to get 2000w, more than likely the amp is supposed to be running at 4ohms.  The Premier is a 2 or 8ohm sub.
> 
> Know any1 who wants your amps?
> [snapback]2968583[/snapback]​*


their stable at 1 ohm


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 03:44 PM
> *it had 9 12"TS-w5000spl sub in a ford f250
> [snapback]2968598[/snapback]​*


I'm going to refer you to this thread...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=164514

Make sure to pay close attention to this post...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2857930

This one will need attention as well...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=2868089


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 7 2005, 02:21 PM
> *If your gains are tooo low and your you incresin the volume then thats starving the woofer of power which will blow them....
> 
> [snapback]2968204[/snapback]​*


underpowering a sub doesn't hurt it


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:32 AM
> *it starts to smoke the voice coil at half volume
> [snapback]2966914[/snapback]​*


For the sake of arguement, are you sure you have the sub wired correctly? If you have the coils out of phase to each other, that will smoke one very easily, especially if you are at half volume and your gain is like, all the way down even.


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 10:05 PM
> *underpowering a sub doesn't hurt it
> [snapback]2968725[/snapback]​*


No, it doesn't. BUT, to get the most out of it - I think you will need more than 1000w. 

It is easier/more likely to blow a sub with too little power than it is to blow a sub with to much power. Considering he probably isn't going to be getting 10,000 watts


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 7 2005, 08:42 PM
> *It is easier/more likely to blow a sub with too little power than it is to blow a sub with to much power.  Considering he probably isn't going to be getting 10,000 watts
> [snapback]2969803[/snapback]​*


like i said..underpowering a sub DOES NOT HURT IT....it's the clipped signal from the idiot who set's the gains to high thinking he is making up for his amp that isn't powerfull enough...

Go turn your volume down...do your subs blow becaue they don't have enough power?? NO :uh:


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 7 2005, 03:21 PM
> *For the sake of arguement, are you sure you have the sub wired correctly?  If you have the coils out of phase to each other, that will smoke one very easily, especially if you are at half volume and your gain is like, all the way down even.
> [snapback]2968818[/snapback]​*


the wiring was fine,but im more interested in something suitable ,

thanks.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Look, I have 1,500 posts! :0

[attachmentid=142235]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Look, I have 1,500 posts!  :0
> 
> [attachmentid=142235]
> ...


dont underpower that sucker..it'll blow up!!! :0 :0 :0 give it another 2kw!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 09:13 PM
> *dont underpower that sucker..it'll blow up!!!  :0  :0  :0  give it another 2kw!!
> [snapback]2969950[/snapback]​*


No worries, I'm gonna get me a big chrome Audioblah 5000 watt amp to put on it, 
so it's not underpowered and stuff...
I don't wanna blow it or nothing... :cheesy:


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

ok guys the gains are down dosent mater where the volume is when the bass kicks in the voice coils smoke! i'm looking to find 2 subs that can handle 1000 watts at 2 ohms continuosly with out burning up in a smokey death. if you have any brand names that would be of help to me or ideas


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 09:15 PM
> *No worries, I'm gonna get me a big chrome Audioblah 5000 watt amp to put on it,
> so it's not underpowered and stuff...
> I don't wanna blow it or nothing...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2969962[/snapback]​*












the *MICROWAVE*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 09:17 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy hell batman! :0 

That's just what I need to push my avatar! :biggrin: 

If I get that, it for sure won't be underpowered and die a smokey death! :uh: 

Good looking out mayne!


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

toss in a few burritos and it'll pound hard dawg!!


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 08:27 PM
> *toss in a few burritos and it'll pound hard dawg!!
> [snapback]2970035[/snapback]​*


hmmmmmmmmmm maybe a wall is the way to go i could run 4or more antre subs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:30 PM
> * i could run 4or more antre subs
> [snapback]2970055[/snapback]​*


you mean entree'? you could cook those just like you did the first subs...using the *microwave!!*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:30 PM
> *hmmmmmmmmmm maybe a wall is the way to go i could run 4or more antre subs
> [snapback]2970055[/snapback]​*


" antre " WTF?


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 08:32 PM
> *you mean entree'?  you could cook those just like you did the first subs...using the microwave!!
> [snapback]2970064[/snapback]​*


4 chanels running [email protected]
could do plenty


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:35 PM
> *4 chanels running [email protected]
> could do plenty
> [snapback]2970073[/snapback]​*


 (ski instructor from "south park" voice :biggrin: )

500w...underpowering...gonna blow your subs...*gonna have a bad time *


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 09:37 PM
> *(ski instructor from "south park" voice  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 500w...underpowering...gonna blow your subs...gonna have a bad time
> [snapback]2970089[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 8 2005, 03:15 AM
> *No worries, I'm gonna get me a big chrome Audioblah 5000 watt amp to put on it,
> so it's not underpowered and stuff...
> I don't wanna blow it or nothing...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2969962[/snapback]​*


Don't be a fuckin idiot...you shoulda known what I ment


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer+Apr 7 2005, 09:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what you meant?
Cause thats what you said...


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

do any of you know of a speaker that will handle a 1000 watts @ 2 ohms
NON-STOP


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:54 PM
> *do any of you know of a speaker that will handle a 1000 watts @ 2 ohms
> NON-STOP
> [snapback]2970156[/snapback]​*


mine will...i know it quite well.

http://www.reaudio.com

xxx


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:54 PM
> *do any of you know of a speaker that will handle a 1000 watts @ 2 ohms
> NON-STOP
> [snapback]2970156[/snapback]​*


Mine will :biggrin: 

Only it has to do it at 1ohm or 4ohm...

http://www.adireaudio.com/TextPages/Brahma...geFrameText.htm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 7 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Mine will  :biggrin:
> 
> Only it has to do it at 1ohm or 4ohm...
> ...


oh yea...mine is 1 ohm too...derrr!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 10:12 PM
> *oh yea...mine is 1 ohm too...derrr!!!
> [snapback]2970227[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

DEERRRRRR!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 10:23 PM
> *DEERRRRRR!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, is that Dakota as a child? :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 7 2005, 10:29 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2970301[/snapback]​*


Only a few people here will get that, but its funny stuff! :cheesy:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:17 PM
> *ok guys the gains are down dosent mater where the volume is when the bass kicks in the voice coils smoke! i'm looking to find 2 subs that can handle 1000 watts at 2 ohms continuosly with out burning up in a smokey death. if you have any brand names that would be of help to me or ideas
> [snapback]2969974[/snapback]​*


Dude, I'm not kidding, I seriously think you have your subs wired wrong. Show me EXACTLY how its wired, crude drawing and all.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 7 2005, 09:54 PM
> *do any of you know of a speaker that will handle a 1000 watts @ 2 ohms
> NON-STOP
> [snapback]2970156[/snapback]​*


I know a bunch of subs that will, but your amp would have to do 1000 watts continuous to worry about it (thats peak rating of the amp), and the subs would have to have the coils in phase to not smoke them.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 8 2005, 06:10 AM
> *I know a bunch of subs that will, but your amp would have to do 1000 watts continuous to worry about it (thats peak rating of the amp), and the subs would have to have the coils in phase to not smoke them.
> [snapback]2971361[/snapback]​*


yes it is 1000 watts continuous


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 8 2005, 06:07 AM
> *Dude, I'm not kidding, I seriously think you have your subs wired wrong.  Show me EXACTLY how its wired, crude drawing and all.
> [snapback]2971353[/snapback]​*


++--


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 8 2005, 12:17 PM
> *++--
> [snapback]2972619[/snapback]​*


Thats incredibly vague, but did you ever say what subs you had? With the gain all the way down and volume half way up, you shouldn't even blow a 400 watt sub.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 8 2005, 11:22 AM
> *Thats incredibly vague, but did you ever say what subs you had?  With the gain all the way down and volume half way up, you shouldn't even blow a 400 watt sub.
> [snapback]2972654[/snapback]​*


pioneer,clarionand,one rockford stage 3


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 8 2005, 12:30 PM
> *pioneer,clarionand,one rockford stage 3
> [snapback]2972690[/snapback]​*


It's user error, its not the product. Either something isnt wired right (whether you want to admit it or not), in a really wrong box, or the operator doesnt know when to stop and has high expectations.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 8 2005, 11:33 AM
> *It's user error, its not the product.  Either something isnt wired right (whether you want to admit it or not), in a really wrong box, or the operator doesnt know when to stop and has high expectations.
> [snapback]2972704[/snapback]​*


what ever man i ran my pioneer subs of a different amp for five years and pounded the crape out off them with the aid of a bass cube hooked them to the clarion and fucked the speakers in about 4 hours turn one of them into a slinky
i just want to find a speaker were the epoxy used on the coil dosent melt off


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 8 2005, 03:51 AM
> *Um...
> Isn't that what you meant?
> Cause thats what you said...
> [snapback]2970134[/snapback]​*



As you can see, that is what I said, and yes that's what I meant.

In this situation, for example, he buys the sub. He ends up spending about $300, gets it hooked up, and it doesn't pound nearly as hard as it should.

Considering the factors, and what I said, what do you think might happen? :uh:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 8 2005, 12:39 PM
> *what ever man i ran my pioneer subs of a different amp for five years and pounded the crape out off them with the aid of a bass cube hooked them to the clarion and fucked the speakers in about 4 hours turn one of them into a slinky
> i just want to find a speaker were the epoxy used on the coil dosent melt off
> [snapback]2972735[/snapback]​*


Exactly, this is a totally different installation. The sub should not get so hot anything melts, and it doesnt get hot by just sitting there.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 8 2005, 06:47 PM
> *As you can see, that is what I said, and yes that's what I meant.
> 
> In this situation, for example, he buys the sub.  He ends up spending about $300, gets it hooked up, and it doesn't pound nearly as hard as it should.
> ...


Dude, I honestly do not care...
You talk in circles and frankly my friend, I'm to dizzy to care...
Good day sir...


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

Yeah you don't care now b/c you wouldn't want to be agreing with what I said - b/c you would rather think Im wrong somehow. 

But you also know there is no chance this dude is going to be buying enough power to blow those subs.

And no Audiobahn wouldn't have anythning to do with it. I am a little more serious than that.

I am not trying to argue with you, it just seems that way


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Apr 9 2005, 03:08 AM
> *Yeah you don't care now b/c you wouldn't want to be agreing with what I said - b/c you would rather think Im wrong somehow.
> 
> But you also know there is no chance this dude is going to be buying enough power to blow those subs.
> ...


Audiobahn makes enough power to blow anything when clipped or wired wrong. Also note that RMS ratings are NOT requirements for a sub.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 9 2005, 06:48 AM
> *Audiobahn makes enough power to blow anything when clipped or wired wrong.  Also note that RMS ratings are NOT requirements for a sub.
> [snapback]2975810[/snapback]​*


i don't know for sure what peak power is , i looked and haven't found anyone selling audio bahn locally seen them at a show in vancover


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sativa251_@Apr 9 2005, 11:52 AM
> *i don't know for sure what peak power is , i looked and haven't found anyone selling audio bahn locally seen them at a show in vancover
> [snapback]2976173[/snapback]​*


Peak power is what I like to call "not unless it gets struck by lightning on a good day maybe" power. It's marketing, higher number so it MUST be better. :uh:


----------

